# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  tổng hợp đánh đề online! ghilode.com đánh lô đề online nạp rút cực nhanh hàng đầu hơn win2888 nhiều

## vuducvip

*Đánh lô đề online tổng hợp nhanh*
Mơ thấy rắn: Nói đến rắn người ta liên tưởng đến y học. Nhưng trong   giấc mơ trong Đánh lô đề  online điều này lại hoàn toàn khác. Nếu mơ thấy rắn bò, bạn đang gặp một vấn ĐB khó xử trong tình cảm và bạn đau đầu vì nó. Mơ thấy giết chết rắn, thể hiện tính quyết tâm dám nghĩ dám làm.
Mơ thấy quan hệ tình dục trong Đánh lô đề  online: Những người thường nằm mơ đến vấn ĐB này thường có đời sống tình dục không đầy đủ. Mơ thấy quan hệ với người cùng giới thể hiện sự thiếu tin tưởng vào bản thân và sợ hãi không được đáp ứng.
Số hạp của ÁO là 95 nếu ngày chẳn. - 59 là ngày lẻ.
 trong Đánh lô đề  online áp lực
-Chiêm bao thấy bị áp bức, nạt nộ, hăm dọa là điềm sắp được người nâng đỡ bằng tiền hoặc bằng mọi cách.
- Thấy mình dọa nạt người khác là điềm phiền não, âu lo.
- Số hạp của Áp Lực là 96 nếu ngày lẻ. 89 nếu ngày chẳn.
bầu win2888 lừa đảo
-Chiêm bao thấy trồng bầu có trái là điềm cấn thai. Nếu nam phái là sắp có chuyện ghen tuông trong gia đình.
- Thấy cắt bầu trên giàn là điềm ngoại tình trong nhà.
- Thấy ăn canh bầu hay luộc là sắp có hung tin.
- Thấy mang bầu (có thai) là điềm hạnh phúc.
bầy trong Đánh lô đề  online
-Chiêm bao thấy bầy thú rừng bao vây mình là điềm sang giàu sắp đến.
-Bầy thú trông thấy mình bỏ chạy là điềm sa sút.- Thấy bầy gà vịt hay chim cò bao vây mình là điềm cãi vả với láng giềng.
Phương pháp trong  Đánh lô đề  online đánh dồn tổng
Ta lấy các tổng của giải đặc biệt chưa ra của tuần trước làm chạm chuẩn ghép với nhau đánh dàn nuôi trong tuần
PP này có thể chơi quanh năm ,tuần nổ ít nhất 1 lần
VD : Tuần trước tính từ ngày 16/5 đến ngày 22/5 /22011 đã ra các tổng 123567 còn thiếu tổng 0489
Ta có dàn ĐB
040 080 090 484 494 898
Kết quả : Thứ 2 ngày 23/5/2011 ĐB nổ 80 tiếp tục đánh ngày 24/5/2011 nổ tiếp 98
8.  Phương pháp trong  Đánh lô đề  online nuôi tổng chuẩn trong tuần
3729 58731 05691 54966 59436 63208 95442
615188 16142 12856 78237 60991 86883 64082
76630 43819 55471 21494 64832 08030 08493
69349 30069 78309 59701 95713 47224 22817
07634 21975 29621 14560 42696 78256 81356
52980 29698 84144 76823 49870
Như vậy ta từ ví dụ trên ta thấy lấy con đầu tiên giải đặc biệt này thứ 2 đổi bóng làm tổng chuẩn để nuôi trong tuần ,pp này thường ăn vào cuối tuần ,nhận định tuần này có tổng 0 trong  Đánh lô đề  online
9 . Các  Phương pháp trong  Đánh lô đề  online và  kinh nghiệm trong  Đánh lô đề  online nuôi ĐB khác
a, Kinh nghiêm chơi kép (hai số cuối của giải đặc biệt giống nhau)
Để chơi được kép người chơi phải biết và phán đoán được khi nào có dấu hiệu báo sắp xuất hiện kép.
Dấu hiệu báo sắp xuất hiện kép là khi ở giải đặc biệt xuất hiện hai số đầu của giải giống nhau và nó có thể xuất hiện trong hai hoặc ba ngày liên tục.
Khi đó người chơi nên để ý và có thể chơi được kép một cách chính xác.
Tuy nhiên quy luật nay không phải lúc nào cung đúng nhưng nó vẫn được dùng vì độ chính xác cao mà người chơi chấp nhận được.
c,  kinh nghiệm trong  Đánh lô đề  online theo dõi sự xuất hiện các con số qua các con Giáp trong từng tuần, tháng ,năm đôi khi còn căn cứ vào thống kê của nhiều năm để người chơi đi đến quyết định chơi con số nao.
Theo ngẫu nhiên nhiều khi sẩy ra các trường hợp trùng lặp các con số vào đúng ngày có con Giáp tương ứng của lần ra trước.
d,  kinh nghiệm trong  Đánh lô đề  online theo dõi và chơi theo Tổng
Chơi theo Tổng la cách tính theo thống kê và  kinh nghiệm trong  Đánh lô đề  online đối với 2 số cuối của giải đặc biệt.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ chơi lô đề tỷ lệ cao chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh lo de truc tuyen uy tin nhat,  danh lo de online uy tin, ghilode danh de uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de online uy tin nhat, lo de uy tin, web danh lo de uy tin, danh lode online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, trang lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web choi lo de truc tuyen,  danh de online web nao uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, ghilode .com, web danh lo online uy tin nhat, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web ghi so de uy tin, danhlodeonline, website choi lo de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web site nao choi bao lo uy tin nhat , choi lodeonline, web danh lo de online,  web nao danh lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web choi lo uy tin viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web danh lo de, trang web ghi lo moi nhat, cac trang web danh lo de, web choi lo de online moi nhat, trang web ghi lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode an cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang choi lo de uy nhat, web danh lo de online uy tin, trang lode uy tin hien nay, choi de online uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de nam uy tin, trang web ghi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de online, trang web lode online, danh lo de uy tin, nhung web lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web ghi lo de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin, trang ghilode ghi lo uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

